# PR - Singapore or Australia ??



## sahil_style

Hi All,

I am from India,holding 6+ Years working experience in Computer Networking field, and currently working in Malaysia for the last 1 Year.

Right now I am thinking to apply for a PR but a bit confuse in my two favourite Destinations - Australia or Singapore .

As I am surfing this website for the past few days and now pretty sure that, you guys can help me in taking my decision.

> Can you please let me know about Working culture of Singapore,as I have been told by some of my firends,that There is High Work pressure in Singapore ??

> living cost for a family of 2 person + 1 Baby(2 years old)

> Primary Education Quality & Fee Structure

I really want to know the pros and cons about both Countries, which will help me in taking the right Decision.

Thanks for Your Expert opinions !!


----------



## ini_niki

Hello ... 

At this stage I'd suggest that getting a PR in either country is going to be difficult. 

Both Singapore and Australia have very high requirements re: applying for visas. 

You really need to have a job and/or a large amount of money to bring into a country as an economic migrant. 

Due to the current economic crisis jobs are hard to come by in both countries ...

However, if you have a particular, unique skill ie. something niche, you will find it much easier to get a job. 

Regarding getting PR in Australia ... 

You cannot just apply to be a resident -- you need to have lived in the country for up to 5 years before you can apply to become a PR ... to do this you need to have a job / work visa or in very extreme / rare cases can apply / be sponsored by a family member (this route is very difficult and is restricted mainly to children / refugees) 

Singapore is similar ... you need to have lived / worked here for a number of years before you can apply to become a resident. 

Re: which country to choose from -- it's purely personal ... both countries have benefits and negatives ... 
AUSTRALIA
1. good if you enjoy the outdoors / countryside / sport
1a. a long way, away from the rest of the world / airfares very expensive - public transport is terrible and expensive -- need to own a car 
2. state education is free and fairly good / university is expensive but can be paid off in installments
3. Some racism still exists ... esp. in outlying cities / towns
4. Small population so products / clothes / electronics / food etc more expensive than in Asia
5. Govt supports 'multi cultural' programmes so lots of opportunities for non-natives available esp. if you have particular skills
6. Currently economy depends mainly on primary industry / industry is less developed BUT govt is building brand new broadband network so could be looking for your skills.

SINGAPORE
1. Much more convenient to get to other parts of the world, easier to get arround -- public transport is great 
2. Accomodation is a bit expensive but cheap places can be found
3. Education is good (not sure about prices but know that private schools are very expensive)
4. Living costs -- esp. food -- much cheaper
5. very multi-cultural, some racism against 'foreign workers' from India and China but nothing really overt
6. Govt is welcoming of foreign workers esp. if they have particular skills
7. Economy is very tech heavy already ... lots of 'cheaper' workers from China and India in the IT industry here already ... may not be many jobs ... 

That's just some info ... hope it helps. Hope it wasn't too negative; but better to be more realistic. 

Honestly ... if you've been offered a PR in Malaysia I'd take it ... it's a country that has a lot of opportunity as its economy is still developing esp in IT ... and if you've got work already then maybe that's safer at the moment. 

Good luck


----------



## kaz101

I just want to correct some of the information on Australia visas in this post.... 



ini_niki said:


> At this stage I'd suggest that getting a PR in either country is going to be difficult.
> 
> Both Singapore and Australia have very high requirements re: applying for visas.
> 
> You really need to have a job and/or a large amount of money to bring into a country as an economic migrant.


There are other visas available depending on age, skill set etc. 



ini_niki said:


> Regarding getting PR in Australia ...
> 
> You cannot just apply to be a resident -- you need to have lived in the country for up to 5 years before you can apply to become a PR ... to do this you need to have a job / work visa or in very extreme / rare cases can apply / be sponsored by a family member (this route is very difficult and is restricted mainly to children / refugees)


I think there is some confusion between PR (permanent residency) visa and citizenship here. 

You can apply for PR from outside the country and do NOT have to have lived in the country for 5 years. We applied from the UK and although it took us a while since we went through the skilled independent route we did get PR. 

For citizenship you have to have PR and have lived in the country for FOUR years (the rules were changed in July 2007). 

For more up to date information please see the Australia forum (especially the sticky posts towards the top of the forum).

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sahil_style

Hi Niki & Kaz,

Thanks a lot for your Valuable Inputs !!!

Along with this,I would like to know about Working conditions,work hours,family life,living 

expenses ??

Waiting for your Thoughts..


----------



## love

*getting PR*

Hi man dont be so rush u better get a job first then all u'll be known urself.





ini_niki said:


> Hello ...
> 
> At this stage I'd suggest that getting a PR in either country is going to be difficult.
> 
> Both Singapore and Australia have very high requirements re: applying for visas.
> 
> You really need to have a job and/or a large amount of money to bring into a country as an economic migrant.
> 
> Due to the current economic crisis jobs are hard to come by in both countries ...
> 
> However, if you have a particular, unique skill ie. something niche, you will find it much easier to get a job.
> 
> Regarding getting PR in Australia ...
> 
> You cannot just apply to be a resident -- you need to have lived in the country for up to 5 years before you can apply to become a PR ... to do this you need to have a job / work visa or in very extreme / rare cases can apply / be sponsored by a family member (this route is very difficult and is restricted mainly to children / refugees)
> 
> Singapore is similar ... you need to have lived / worked here for a number of years before you can apply to become a resident.
> 
> Re: which country to choose from -- it's purely personal ... both countries have benefits and negatives ...
> AUSTRALIA
> 1. good if you enjoy the outdoors / countryside / sport
> 1a. a long way, away from the rest of the world / airfares very expensive - public transport is terrible and expensive -- need to own a car
> 2. state education is free and fairly good / university is expensive but can be paid off in installments
> 3. Some racism still exists ... esp. in outlying cities / towns
> 4. Small population so products / clothes / electronics / food etc more expensive than in Asia
> 5. Govt supports 'multi cultural' programmes so lots of opportunities for non-natives available esp. if you have particular skills
> 6. Currently economy depends mainly on primary industry / industry is less developed BUT govt is building brand new broadband network so could be looking for your skills.
> 
> SINGAPORE
> 1. Much more convenient to get to other parts of the world, easier to get arround -- public transport is great
> 2. Accomodation is a bit expensive but cheap places can be found
> 3. Education is good (not sure about prices but know that private schools are very expensive)
> 4. Living costs -- esp. food -- much cheaper
> 5. very multi-cultural, some racism against 'foreign workers' from India and China but nothing really overt
> 6. Govt is welcoming of foreign workers esp. if they have particular skills
> 7. Economy is very tech heavy already ... lots of 'cheaper' workers from China and India in the IT industry here already ... may not be many jobs ...
> 
> That's just some info ... hope it helps. Hope it wasn't too negative; but better to be more realistic.
> 
> Honestly ... if you've been offered a PR in Malaysia I'd take it ... it's a country that has a lot of opportunity as its economy is still developing esp in IT ... and if you've got work already then maybe that's safer at the moment.
> 
> Good luck


----------

